# fender flares and boxed fenders



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey boyz here is my first attempt at flareing fenders.i saw this as a how to on the batjet site.i always liked the cars of mid 80,s in the road racing class and this masatatti really needed to have the rims/tire covered up a bit. the clear plastic is from 1 of those vials that tires sometime come in.first ya cut big and glue,em in and let it dry good.next ya get some 2 part epoxy and pour on flares then shape,em up. this is in the first stage of this mod.i,m gonna go back and read it again to make sure i,m doing it correct.hope the pics show where i,m at at this time. if you,ve done this before please jump in and give some hints or suggestions.it,ll be a few more days till i get more done.(just kinda tired these days with work and all.enjoy fellas.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Good start JoeG...*

Let's see the play by play as you go along. :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> Let's see the play by play as you go along. :thumbsup:


yeah!!

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm watching too Joe. I have a couple vans I want to do this too. Flares, running boards and a front spoiler make 'em cool!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool work Joe!!! Try a little of the JB, (not the liquor), and see if you can get it to flow, to form those curves. If you get frustrated, then try a little of the other J&B ...RM


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

What I used was thick CA glue and zip-kicker, it's extremely hard but can be sanded, fill in the pinholes with red putty.

Check out the flairs on the Toyota mold I did at the top.










And the vacuformed result.










...keep in mind that was a 20 year old mold and one of the first vacufromed pops off of it.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

yea pete thats the look. i,ve spent more time experimenting than workin on tha maz.however ther is good news its comming along fine and nearing the end. thanx guys for following along and let me add this . its easier than it looks just lots of testing. so far the 2 part epoxy seems to work best round here but i wanna try all methods. there is a junk vette that has been a guinnie pig that has been helpful.more pics soon i just came up with a new wrinkle for a finish... just might work. more pics soon


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

joegri,

Neat goings on with the flares joe and Pete!

Bob...staying tuned in now to this...zilla


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

ok after some time experimenting i think i have a cool finish for a badly scuffed up body.first off the flare experiment looks ok for my first shot at it.and after looking at it after the flares were added there were some epoxy lumps hummmm what to do? so a concoction of 2 paart epoxy and a few drops of acetone mix it all up and a fine brush istroked it on and to my surprise the stuff layed down nice and even and filled in some nasty ruts.this car orig was painted with some glitter nail polish (thats how i got it)so i had to major strip it and sand it.i,m sure nothing new here as far as a tenique but it worked well.i also tried mixing in some enamel paint/epox and a drop or 2 of acetone for a home spun epoxy paint that showed some promise.anyway try the flare treatment and the epoxy finish worked for a hacker like me.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks great Joe!!She's coming along nicely! :thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Way cool looking car - don't look like no hacker work to me!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking good JG!!! Spary on a little primer to see where ya at. Primer shows all those "help wanted" spots....RM


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

You seem to have a flair for this sort of work, Joe! All puns aside (mainly because I'm out of 'em), looking real good!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

thanx boys and hilly will do. started another 1 last lastnite a ford gt needs mo tinkering but looks like it will work. gonna try some type of front airdam and maybe an exagerated spoiler on the back. i,ll post more pic later. seems the time manager has other plans for my back like remove airconditioners and an oil change on her accord then its football and beer !!!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i,m just chirpin of here for a second. how da hell do you guys keep so many balls in the air? this is what i mean... ya gotta fab a parts ,then fit then go back and make sure it,s drying ok the test a chasssis n prime this then fit that .when yer done with that get the primer ready a sand that, then post a pic then respond then test n sand and you hav,nt painted anything yet yer not done. this is a hats off to all the fellas that post here in customizing section. i love the fact that everyday u guys are pushin the envelope to the edge then only to 1 up the previous attempt. wow this is fun as hell! so dont look back they might be gainin on ya!! now back to the bench to see what i did,nt do correct. just havin fun here at the cave ! now getting ready for a photo sesion as the other stuff dries. ya see what i mean ? just had to post this.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*High solids is yer friend*

This is gonna be cool Joe!

I'm gonna put it on my list of "to-dos".

Randy's on track. I'd like to recommend a high build, sandable, quick drying, automotive type primer. It'll help you find yer way when you cut it back.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

well glad to have bill and randy on board to take this to the next level!as far as priming the ratti well its too late .i already put it in the dumper. seems like what i thought to be gray sandable primer turned out to be GRAY GLOSS !ahhhhh .so i,m not gonna strip it yet ther is still mo wrenchin to do to make it better!just gonna let it dry and shape a lil mo.but check the pics it,s getting closer to realistic but it came from my head.thats the cool thing bout customizing and modeling. sorry to post so much but seems i,ve got alot of energy today i,m sure i.ll hit the the wall later tonite!!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Prime Time...*

She's looking way swoopy and racy! Gnarly work Joe! :thumbsup: :hat::thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

Joe,

Messed up again, I was going through some global threads along the lines, and treated yours that way. Instead of the thread being "yours."

My post, I thought would be a general one, instead of an intrusion, sorry about that. 

As for flares, looks like you've done so to several cars and, are good ones.

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

joe - the car is looking awesome already!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

joegri said:


> well glad to have bill and randy on board to take this to the next level!as far as priming the ratti well its too late .i already put it in the dumper. seems like what i thought to be gray sandable primer turned out to be GRAY GLOSS !ahhhhh .so i,m not gonna strip it yet ther is still mo wrenchin to do to make it better!just gonna let it dry and shape a lil mo.but check the pics it,s getting closer to realistic but it came from my head.thats the cool thing bout customizing and modeling. sorry to post so much but seems i,ve got alot of energy today i,m sure i.ll hit the the wall later tonite!!


Dont sweat it Joe!!!!

Theres absolutely no reason you cant sand the sheen off of that gloss and call it primer, sealer, or whatever!

Hard to see exactly where your at with it. Try 600 wet and if the going is to tough or unproductive rip it down with 320 and respray it. 320 smooths out any cobb I've ever goobered up...LOL...it's my go to paper when stuff gets lumpy or weird.

It's very common for people to select sandpaper that isnt aggressive enough to cut the lumpage in question. If your breaking a sweat ...it's the wrong grade. I've got tons of little tricks for sanding.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

just kinda wanted to give an update.i was able to strip of the gray paint no prob , but wanted to show more mistakes. the gt was comming out pretty good but i did it out of sequence.(not knowing the sequence to be guin with. if yer gonna make an airdam do tha t first. it has to do with the epoxy rolling onto a finished surface.the gt had/has good potential.i,m gonna do a better how to soon as the jag is finished bublin(stripping).i,ll show ya better pics and materials used.it,t kinda fun.check out how smooth the scratch man did the speed racer. thats what it should look ;ile. maybe the next 1 . just going for i got nothin too loose.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Joe
I love what I see! They are shapin up very nicely! :thumbsup: With Randy & Bill to lean on for advice, ya cant go wrong. Keep up the great work!

Larry


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

You're being too hard on yourself, Joe! I'm digging what you're throwing down! 

Wait 'til I try my hand at one - you'll be feeling pretty darn good!! 

Keep 'em comin'!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

ok customizers a how to make flares for ya. first round up the materials /parts shown.i happen to get the body lowered and carved out to where i wanted it to be,and then some.for the jag i don,t know what rims and tires i,m gonna use but i,ll make it work.cut out some slivers of the blister pak for flares.remember to make ,em bigger than what looks good. if you look around the house you,ll find some blister materialis mo flexable than others so look for what works best for your mod.start by running some ca or crazy in the wheel well and place the sliver in. dont worry too much the piece should fly out your fingers multipul times before ya get a grip on it and get ,er in. just let that set for a sec.some plastic inboard of the fender is fine(you can come back later and trim it off)also add some more ca crazy from the inside and outside if you like.it will insure a better bond and it will be covered later.do all 4 corners of the car.i,ll look funky at this stage but there is a reward later.at this time step back.think about what color yer gonna paint it or motor or wheels but step back.check the pics looks like running boards are next so cut more blister and get ready for that phase. i,m goona play with the dog (gracie) for a bit,shes startin to bug me.i,ll be back for more later.go ahead get going!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

joe this is a fun follow flare thead Dude! What a great idea and pics of how you are going about this...COOL!

Bob...flare around the rimzeys...zilla


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

bob zilla i hope you,ve been rounding up materials and a lil car to try this mod.cuz ther will be a quiz later!!!ahaa.thanx for playin along man.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

joegri said:


> bob zilla i hope you,ve been rounding up materials and a lil car to try this mod.cuz ther will be a quiz later!!!ahaa.thanx for playin along man.


Joe was reading the part about how the pieces fly from your hands now and then. :freak: Same with decals so, I am ready. My decals always fly on the floor. To pick them up off the floor my long arms and my faithfull toothpick with a tiny ball of poster putty quickly pick them up...works for me.

This flare thing you came up with has me thinking fun, fun, fun! I see other uses for this process too. Have lots of thin sheet plastic and goop ready to go when the current projects get done up. Heck I see sheet plastic as a possible 2010/2011 best product Award Winner!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...quiz me now or quiz me later...zilla


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Dare to Flare!!!*

Awesome stuff, Joe! :thumbsup: 

That Jag's gonna look like she means business when you're done with her! :thumbsup: :hat:

As an added bonus, you may have just blown the scale police into an alternate time-space continumm - sweet! :hat: :thumbsup: :freak:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

alright its getting near the end of of this experiment and i want to show the last bits. the side skirts were cut long and glued in place and you can come back and trim the rest after the epoxy has been poured.so mixer er up and start to flow the pox over what you,ve done with a soft brush. dont be bashful put that mix on there good you have some time to play with the stuff.any drips will be trimmed later.let that dry then come back and sand to shape. i used a dremmel to get the final shape close then came back with some sandpaper.it should lookin be good right about now. do what any final touch ups you want now cuz its going to the paint shop.the last pics show the jag in primer drying and soon i,m gonna give it a appliance white paint job.so there it is a cool mod you can do with some stuff ya got hangin round the bench. go ahead and try it. seems the next 1 is better than the last.i,ve got one more post to add after this and it will be el gato in full race trim.enjoy


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice work Joeg!! That's gonna be a mean looking cat!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking great Joe!!!! A big cat with attitude!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Nice job, Joe! I like flares covering the tires, the way a race car should be! ...TOM


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

Have to agree with the others, your flares are very good. Seems you sometimes don't count on yourself. Stop doing so, you are a good builder of slot cars ... flared cars included!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Can't wait to see the tires under these flares....oh yeah baby!

BZ


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

well i found some time to finish el gato.there are still some things i,d like to do to it,but i wanted to show you guys what i got at this time.i think i want to shave back the roof visor area cuz it hangs too far foward.and install some type of windshield.can you see where a jag and cheatha were mated and a cox manta ray came out?in all the car came out ok and best of all it handles real good and has good straight away speed so, i,m happy.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That looks mean and cool Joe!!! She's ready to pounce on something!!! Great job!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thats a nifty build Joe.

Losing the pillars really slings it out!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I like the way that cat keeps it's claws covered. Came out real nice!!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

thanx for the looks guys.makin flares and stuff is a lot of fun.just more stuff that this hobby lets you do.go ahead anf try it.i dont think that this cat is done. i,m thinkin a lil bit taller rears but, it handles real good in this trim.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Bad Kitty came out awesome! Congrats of producing a winner! Now let her pounce on the competition! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool work with the flares Joe, nice body curve to em. Reminds me of that Rokar Z car. :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

*Fun Thread*

Joe, 

This indeed did come off as a fun thread. Surely more will respond in kind. Besides some cool flares on your part. You got some of the base invigorated as well.

Nicely done all round . . . 

Jas


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

got to rallye the base. like all of the boyz do to me here in the customizing section!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

White looks great on you Jag joegri,

Many cool racers are done up in white. I like the Pop look of your decals on that shinney white flared body. Fun..................Heck (putting it nicely) Yeah!!

Bob...HE- double toothpicks...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Sweet looking Jag!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

thanx for the nice words guys.maybe more and better in the future.just gonna back away from the flares and go back to makin the ones i got on the trak to run at there best.maybe even make a skinney tire tjet,yeah thats it a stock jet!


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

Nicely done on the Jag.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

COOL stuff Joe. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

